# How hard is it to find a job as an EMT??



## BellJeffery (May 19, 2017)

Hi there,

I just enrolled to school. And on May 22nd 2017 I'll sign up for EMT program at Tacoma community college. I'm wondering how hard is it to find a job? I want to become a PA but starting with the EMT >> Paramedic >> PA  and when should I volunteer as an EMT? Since I'm a female would it be harder than a guy to get hired? Sorry I've got so many questions I was asking the counselor at the school but they didn't seem to know much about it. Please feel free to give me any advice and recommendations. Thank you


----------



## StCEMT (May 20, 2017)

Where are you? It's not hard to get a job in some places, others you might have to do some work. 

@Brandon O can speak for it better than I, but medic school isn't worth it in my opinion if you want to be a PA.


----------



## BellJeffery (May 20, 2017)

I live in Washington (Tacoma-Seattle) I went to general info session for PA program and saw that Paramedic/EMT have a pretty high chance to get into PA program than other career in medical field. I like paramedic, if I don't get pick for PA school then at least I have something that I like to do.


----------



## StCEMT (May 20, 2017)

I don't know anything about the Seattle, I'll let one of the left coasters chime in.


----------



## BellJeffery (May 20, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I don't know anything about the Seattle, I'll let one of the left coasters chime in.



Thank you very much!


----------



## AtlasFlyer (May 20, 2017)

Pretty easy in Indy. 

Other locations may vary...


----------



## johnrsemt (May 22, 2017)

Like they said,  depends on where you are;  some places extremely hard unless you have lots of experience;  other places if you have Cert, and are breathing you get hired


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2017)

BellJeffery said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just enrolled to school. And on May 22nd 2017 I'll sign up for EMT program at Tacoma community college. I'm wondering how hard is it to find a job? I want to become a PA but starting with the EMT >> Paramedic >> PA  and when should I volunteer as an EMT? Since I'm a female would it be harder than a guy to get hired? Sorry I've got so many questions I was asking the counselor at the school but they didn't seem to know much about it. Please feel free to give me any advice and recommendations. Thank you



Go to TCC's EMS program office and talk to Melissa Stoddard. She'll give you all the info you need.


----------



## BellJeffery (May 22, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Go to TCC's EMS program office and talk to Melissa Stoddard. She'll give you all the info you need.




Thank you. I have an appt with the counselor at TCC this thursday


----------



## anxiouslynicole (May 23, 2017)

I live in upstate ny and I've had my card for over a month now and I still haven't been able to find anything. I think it all depends on where you're located. Around me though, I know you can't even volunteer as an emt until you've passed the course, so that might be something you want to ask your instructor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 23, 2017)

anxiouslynicole said:


> I live in upstate ny and I've had my card for over a month now and I still haven't been able to find anything. I think it all depends on where you're located. Around me though, I know you can't even volunteer as an emt until you've passed the course, so that might be something you want to ask your instructor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how? what are you classifying as upstate NY? Capital district literally can't find enough EMT's... may not be for the best companies... but still its $$ and a job. Syracuse is the same, and Buffalo was the same as of 2 months ago.


----------



## anxiouslynicole (May 23, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> how? what are you classifying as upstate NY? Capital district literally can't find enough EMT's... may not be for the best companies... but still its $$ and a job. Syracuse is the same, and Buffalo was the same as of 2 months ago.



I'm near Oswego. I've applied but I haven't gotten any call backs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 23, 2017)

anxiouslynicole said:


> I'm near Oswego. I've applied but I haven't gotten any call backs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i would keep going toward Syracuse, or eastern Rochester.


----------



## DrParasite (May 23, 2017)

As has been mentioned in other threads, getting a job as an EMT is pretty easy.  Getting a good job as an EMT is pretty difficult, especially if you want to get paid well.

It's been about 15 years since I was in Syracuse, but when I was there, Rural Metro covered much of the city and several of the surrounding towns (but I think someone else has taken over the contract), and the county agencies (NAVAC, SAVES, EAVES, WAVES) hired EMTs.  I don't know if they are hiring currently, but it doesn't hurt to ask.  

Look in your big cities, the larger the population area, the greater the chance they will have EMT positions (and yes, this means you might have to do a little driving to your new job, one hour isn't all that unreasonable).  You WON'T be getting rich as an EMT, but it will be a job.  Oh and the big cities usually interview and hire in bunches, so not hearing anything after 2 months isn't unreasonable.... but after 3 to 6 months, then I would follow up with an email to see what their status is.

you can also look at the non-emergency transport companies / convalescence services.  They will often hire EMTs.


----------



## D7s (May 23, 2017)

Over here in the Bay Area they were hiring students who haven't even finished their EMT class because thats how bad they needed people. (obviously contingent on passing NREMT and getting certs)


----------



## rescue1 (May 24, 2017)

Philly area squads are usually hiring EMTs and are almost always hiring medics somewhere. I was hired the week after I sent my application to one agency haha.
Decent pay ($15-19/hour) for basics too.


----------



## Lo2w (May 26, 2017)

Central Ohio - I had my pick of 4 privates. 911 is far more competive.


----------



## Church93 (Jun 2, 2017)

Companies I know of around here (I'm new too) are AMR - Fife, Rural Metro - Fife, Falck - Pierce County, Tri Med- Kent, Olympic Ambulance - Bremerton, Lacy. There's also AMR and Falck up towards Seattle and Northwest ambulance farther north than that. Hope I gave you one you haven't heard of. Good luck!


----------



## BellJeffery (Jun 2, 2017)

Church93 said:


> Companies I know of around here (I'm new too) are AMR - Fife, Rural Metro - Fife, Falck - Pierce County, Tri Med- Kent, Olympic Ambulance - Bremerton, Lacy. There's also AMR and Falck up towards Seattle and Northwest ambulance farther north than that. Hope I gave you one you haven't heard of. Good luck!



Thank you so much


----------



## PAMOMTWINS (Jun 11, 2017)

D7s said:


> Over here in the Bay Area they were hiring students who haven't even finished their EMT class because thats how bad they needed people. (obviously contingent on passing NREMT and getting certs)


That's encouraging! Always wanted to move to California!


----------



## linda simeone (Jun 16, 2017)

BellJeffery said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just enrolled to school. And on May 22nd 2017 I'll sign up for EMT program at Tacoma community college. I'm wondering how hard is it to find a job? I want to become a PA but starting with the EMT >> Paramedic >> PA  and when should I volunteer as an EMT? Since I'm a female would it be harder than a guy to get hired? Sorry I've got so many questions I was asking the counselor at the school but they didn't seem to know much about it. Please feel free to give me any advice and recommendations. Thank you


----------



## linda simeone (Jun 16, 2017)

Well, depending on where you reside.  I live in CA (Los Angeles), there are tons of independent ambulance companies, plus hospitals.  There is also Craigs List. I have been an EMT for 18 years, specifically as an EVENT MEDIC, which means I exclusively work for concerts, street festivals, film shoots, etc. I specialize in those kind of venues like TOUGH MUDDER, SPARTAN RACE.  Google: AMPHIBIOUS MEDICS, good place to start, they are nationwide and often hold local events across the USA.  I contracted for them for 5+ years, had a blast. Good company to work with, good pay. The owner, Michael Donahue, is very nice and a good businessman and the company is Veteran owned.  But, aside from EVENT work, scout your local hospitals, fire departments.  You might have to start as a volunteer on some independent fire company, just to get experience.  Good for you wanting to be a P.A.....EMT is a great stepping stone to any career medical related.  You will soon know if this is the field for you.  Being an EMT is a great gateway to becoming: A paramedic, nurse, P.A., doctor, surgeon, etc.  Do not be discouraged, keep moving forward.  Think outside of the box.  Also your school might offer counseling as to who is hiring.  Often in EMT class, towards the end, various ambulance companies will often come in to solicit new EMTS.  Do not forget AMR, they, too are Nationwide.  Don't let your gender stop you.  Female EMTs rock, we are more maternal.  If you have cable/Sattelite TV, tune in to TLC's wide range of programs from: "Trauma: Life in the ER," to...EMERGENCY 24/7, etc. They have an entire network of shows geared round EMS, which I find inspiring.  Keep moving forward and good luck.  Most ambulance companies will hire newbies, it's how we all get started....but....if you have to volunteer for 6 mos. or so, you will gain valuable experience.


----------



## BellJeffery (Jun 16, 2017)

linda simeone said:


> Well, depending on where you reside.  I live in CA (Los Angeles), there are tons of independent ambulance companies, plus hospitals.  There is also Craigs List. I have been an EMT for 18 years, specifically as an EVENT MEDIC, which means I exclusively work for concerts, street festivals, film shoots, etc. I specialize in those kind of venues like TOUGH MUDDER, SPARTAN RACE.  Google: AMPHIBIOUS MEDICS, good place to start, they are nationwide and often hold local events across the USA.  I contracted for them for 5+ years, had a blast. Good company to work with, good pay. The owner, Michael Donahue, is very nice and a good businessman and the company is Veteran owned.  But, aside from EVENT work, scout your local hospitals, fire departments.  You might have to start as a volunteer on some independent fire company, just to get experience.  Good for you wanting to be a P.A.....EMT is a great stepping stone to any career medical related.  You will soon know if this is the field for you.  Being an EMT is a great gateway to becoming: A paramedic, nurse, P.A., doctor, surgeon, etc.  Do not be discouraged, keep moving forward.  Think outside of the box.  Also your school might offer counseling as to who is hiring.  Often in EMT class, towards the end, various ambulance companies will often come in to solicit new EMTS.  Do not forget AMR, they, too are Nationwide.  Don't let your gender stop you.  Female EMTs rock, we are more maternal.  If you have cable/Sattelite TV, tune in to TLC's wide range of programs from: "Trauma: Life in the ER," to...EMERGENCY 24/7, etc. They have an entire network of shows geared round EMS, which I find inspiring.  Keep moving forward and good luck.  Most ambulance companies will hire newbies, it's how we all get started....but....if you have to volunteer for 6 mos. or so, you will gain valuable experience.




Thank you very much!! This makes me feel better


----------



## PassionMedic (Jun 17, 2017)

anxiouslynicole said:


> I'm near Oswego. I've applied but I haven't gotten any call backs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Try menter. Don't just apply online. Call, or walk in and see if you can apply in person. They are usually looking for people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jun 18, 2017)

As the rigidly applied doctrine around here goes, if you've seen on ems system, you've seen one system. That being said, I've personally seen 8 services, and have reliable data from almost the rest of the private organizations that have operated in my state in the last 13 years; so lets say I can speak for Massachusetts.

In Ma, barring legal problems or a history of poor job performance, anybody with active credentials should be able to find a BLS IFT job, with or without a variable degree and type of emergency work, with minimal effort. This state is overrun with private ambulance companies, very few(if any) of which are able to fill their schedule without overtime. Thusly, they are almost always hiring. Some have tougher entrance requirements. Some are a little pickier in terms of who they want(age, experience); but in general, getting an ambulance job in this state is about as hard as filling out an application.

My readings here suggest some states are essentially the same, while some are dominated by one or two companies who dont need to recruit, nor hire people that dont meet their high standards just to put meat in the seat. I would recommend finding state specific data before committing to school. 

Unless there is a program/state specific requirement, paramedic school may be unnecessary for you. Ive known several PAs that got their contact hours as EMTs. Paramedic school will cost you several thousand dollars, take over a year(potentially closer to two), and do little to prepare you for PA school. If all you're doing is checking the clinical contact hours box, it might not be your most beneficial use of time.


----------

